# flounder rig



## bigcatchman2 (May 19, 2008)

ive been catching flounder on a rig with a 1 oz egg sinker to a swivel, then 2-3 feet of leader and a wide gap hook.... does anyone else have they catch them on?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

That's pretty much as basic as it can get. Some people use teasers as well, plus spinner blades and whatnot.


----------



## bigcatchman2 (May 19, 2008)

what do u use for bait, ive been using finger mullet filets and gudgins(minnows)


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Flounder Rig*

Flounder eat about everything, but shrimp and cutbait work real well. Flounder can eat a pretty large bait. Bull minnows or live shrimp work well for the live bait crowd.

When fishing for these critters, use a rod with a pretty sensitive tip. They are sneaky and can clean you out of house and home in a jiffy. Be alert. JMHO C2


----------



## Southern Man (Oct 28, 2007)

I take 12lb line make a double leader with a 3/4 OZ weight. lip hook finger mullet or mud minnows, let the bait swim reel in very slowly. 
I can tie up one of these leaders in about 5 mins and be back to fishing. Always use a swivel between the main line and the leader.


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

*Jig/Gulp/cutbait combo*

Last year while visiting my favorite local tackle shop, I mentioned that I was going through alot of $ buying Gulps, croakers and blues seem to love biting the tails off. One of the saleman mentioned a tip he'd heard where the bodies were used after the tails were bitten off by adding a piece of cutbait to the hook. 
I've put a fair number of flounder and pups in my yak since then, and though I've been back for other things, 4" Gulps have not been one of them. 

Good luck,

Tim


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

*3/8 - 1/2 oz Jig/4" Gulp/cutbait combo*

Last year while visiting my favorite local tackle shop, I mentioned that I was going through alot of $ buying Gulps, croakers and blues seem to love biting the tails off. One of the saleman mentioned a tip he'd heard where the bodies were used after the tails were bitten off by adding a piece of cutbait to the hook. 
I've put a fair number of flounder and pups in my yak since then, and though I've been back for other things, 4" Gulps have not been one of them. 

Good luck,

Tim


----------

